# Anbody tried this for fleas?



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm always on a search for alternatives to spot-on treatments for fleas. I just don't like using chemicals on them if it's not necessary.

I heard about these products, and after reading reviews was surprised at how well it allegedly is working for people. I wondered if anyone on here had used either of these on their chi's. They would be used in conjunction with one another; ie you would use the shampoo to bathe your dog and kill the fleas on it; and then the pet/bedding spray on anywhere in the household that they might potentially inhabit. 

Natural Chemistry De Flea Pet Shampoo at PETCO

Natural Chemistry De Flea Pet & Bedding Spray at PETCO


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have tried the shampoo. I wasn't thoroughly impressed with it, didn't seem to do well. My vet told me regular dog shampoo was effective at killing fleas if left on the five mins as instructed.


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

I ONLY use vet strength flea stuff, stronghold is highly recommended, however I can't stand the smell and use Advocate which kills worms too! x


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

My only problem with the "vet strength flea stuff" is I'm dosing my dog with chemicals once a month... for a nonexistant problem. I know that fleas are MUCH easier to prevent than they are to treat; but I'd like to find a more natural alternative than medicating regularly "just in case." 
The only exception I follow to that is heartworm meds.

My vet also says it's healthiest and safe to vaccinate every year for distemper and rabies... and there's no way I'm following that either lol.


----------

